# Trailfestival im Harz (Himmelfahrt 2004)



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2004)

Moin Folks,

natürlich wollen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder in den Harz. Ich frage gar nicht, wer mit will (das weiß ich eigentlich schon), würde aber trotzdem gerne noch mal wissen wie das Interesse ist 

Das Ganze soll von seiner Grundausrichtung her wieder seeeeehhhr traillastig werden (für viele sind die Trails mittlerweile gute Bekannte):

*Tante Ju* - gehaltvoller Trail runter von der Hanskühnenburg; quasi Fall-Linie, gespickt mit kleineren lockeren Sprüngen. 
*Günther-Schmidt-Trail* - auf ausgewaschenem Waldweg und in Serpentinen über butterweichen Waldboden bergab nach Sieber. 
*Wasserfall-Trail* - knackiger Singletrail auf dem man um Riesen-Granitblöcke herumturnt.
*Graben-Trail* - 48 km Wurzelpassagen, Felsblöcke, knackige Anstiege und Achterbahn-Downhills
*Magdeburger Weg*
*Heinrich-Heine-Weg*
*Pionierweg*
*Knollen-Abfahrt*
usw etc pp

Startpunkt soll wieder Torfhaus sein. Das liegt schön zentral, um m.E. lassen sich diese Traumtrails von dort alle relativ bequem erreichen.
Die Anreise sollte am Do. den 20. Mai 2004 (Himmelfahrt) bis 12:00 Uhr erfolgen, dann kurz einchecken und ab auf die Piste!! Freitag und Samstag nochmal schön krachen lassen und Sonntag nach dem Frühstück Abflug - macht drei Hammertouren (vielleicht auch noch 'ne kleine vierte).

Als Unterkunft habe ich wieder die Torfhaushütte (www.torfhaushuette.de) ins Auge gefaßt und schon mal schnell ein Kontingent Schlafplätze gebunkert (18-20).

Kosten? Axo, 14,-- Ü/F (DAV-Mitglieder 11,-- hehehe). Halbverpflegung + 8,-- obendruff.

Bis Anfang/Mitte Februar benötige ich eine *verbindliche* Teilnehmermeldung, um die Schlafplätze auch fest blocken zu können.

==========================
Aktualisierung:
Habe gerade noch einmal mit der Hüttenwirtin telefoniert. Entgegen vorrigen Aussagen stehen uns nur noch folgende Betten zur verfügung:

1 x 6er Zimmer
1 x 5er Zimmer
2 x 4er Lager

macht summa sumarum 19 Plätze. Die habe ich jetzt erst mal bis 6 Febr. geblockt, danach muß ich die Anzahlung (11,-  pro Person/Tag) leisten um die Betten verbindlich zu reservieren.

Auch soll ich Aussdrücklich darauf hinweisen, daß es sich nicht um eine Selbstversorgerhütte handelt. Wie im letzten Jahr sollten wir aber auch in diesem Jahr die HP in Anspruch nehmen!
==========================

Eine Anzahlung von 11,-- pro Person und Tag (dient gleichzeitig als Stornogebühr) ist zu leisten!

Interesse, Statements, Gegenvorschläge???

=============================================
*Zusammenfassung:*

*Anreise:* Do. der 20. Mai 2004 bis *12:00 Uhr*

*Abreise:* So. der 23. Mai 2004

*Ort:* Torfhaushütte

*Kosten:* s.o.

*Teilnehmerliste:*

6er-Zimmer:
Dave (A/K)
TvS (A/K)
Felix0815 (A/K)
Runkel-Huhn (A/K)
Steve (A/K) (nur bis Freitag), Foxi (erst ab Freitag)
Mutti (A/K)

5er-Zimmer
Rabbit
Hattrick (nur bis Samstag)
Pan
foxi (ab Freitag)
Lupi

4er-Lager
Himbeertoni
Petra (Himbeertonis Schokoladenseite) 
OBRADY
IGD

4er-Lager
Bischi
thol
Tracer
bofh_marc

4-6er Notlager (Seminarraum)
aju
Großer Houdini (A/K)
Nakamur (A/K)
SprungMonkey (A/K)


*Summe:* 23 
===============================================

Wer sich noch mal informieren will, was im letzten Jahr so "abging", dem sei folgende Lektüre an's Herz gelegt:

Planungsthread vom letzten Jahr (mit Tourbeschreibungen)

Impressionen aus dem letzten Jahr

Fotoalbum v. letzten Jahr 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2004)

OK, weil der "andere" Thread so voll ist:
Danke an Pan (Copy&Paste)

*Rund um den Brocken*

Anreise Do. bis 12:00 Uhr, anschl. Einchecken, Happen mampfen und um 13:00 Uhr Start zur ersten Tour (ca. 45km). Wenn ich da mal gaaanz vorsichtig (wir müssen ab und an auch mal berghoch) mit nem Alpen-Schnitt und Pausen 6 Std. einkalkuliere, wäre die Tour so gegen 19:00 Uhr beendet. Da die Sonne dann ja auch schon etwas höher steht, haben wir zudem noch ein dickes Zeitfenster nach hinten offen.

Von Torfhaus gehts erstmal gleich über die Skipiste und lecker Trails runter zum *Ecker-Stausee*. Anschließend über Scharfenstein- und Hermannsklippe hoch keulen zum *Heinrich-Heine-Weg*. Über Bremer Hütte vorbei an den *Ilsefällen* runter nach Ilsenburg. Das ist ein ziemlich heftiger (!!!) Trail der (mindestens) Kategorie "Magdeburger Weg". Wem das zu freeride-hardcore-mäßig ist, hat allerdings die Möglichkeit auf parallel verlaufender Schotterpiste ins Tal zu rauschen.

Aber eigentlich fährt man die Forststrasse nur, wenn man oben mitm Gesicht aufgetitscht ist und dann schnell nach Bad Harzburg zum Nähen muß! 
Wieder andere nehmen den Wech nach Schulterprellungen durch lose Gabelschäfte..usw. usw.!!!  

Jetzt gehts wieder hoch über Ilsestein, *Paternosterklippen* zur Plessenburg und ein paar Weizen ziehen. Weiter geht es über einen Holzbohlenweg zu den *Zeterklippen* (tolle Aussicht!) in Richtung Brockenstraße. Je nachdem, wie wir im Zeitplan liegen, können wir dann kurz hoch bis zum Gipfel. 

So, und da es nun schon hoffentlich nach 18:00 Uhr ist und ebenfalls hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu viele Rotsocken unser Vorwärtskommen be- oder gar verhindern, fahren wir über die Holzbretter des *Goetheweges* (lecker!!!) wieder ab Richtung Torfhaus. 

Je nach Zeit, Lust und Kondition können wir auch noch einen Schlenker über den Kaiserweg runter zum Oderteich einbauen. Von dort würden wir über den Märchenweg zurück zur Unterkunft fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2004)

*Über den Acker und Wolfswarte*

*Start: 10:00 Uhr*.

Los gehts auf parallelem Trail 2km an der L504 entlang Richtung Altenau. Dann die Straße gequert und nun am *Clausthaler Flutgraben* entlang durch die Moorlandschaft gecruist. Ein herrlich schmaler Trail immer parallel zum Wassergraben. Jetzt rechts auf der Straße (leider) ein kurzes Stück bis *Stieglitzecke*. Hier unsere letztjährige Klettereinlage (manch einer erinnert sich vielleicht noch, hehehe) diesmal DOWNHILL bis zum *Großen Wehr*.  Hoch keulen bis zur *Ackerstraße* und (wenn wir ihn denn finden!!) bald links auf ausgewaschenem Waldweg  und in Serpentinen über butterweichen Waldboden bergab  nach *Sieber*  der *Günter-Schmidt-Trail*!!

Danach rauf zur *Hanskühnenburg* und Einkehr. 

Anschließend gehts an die nächste echte Harzer Downhill-Delikatesse  *Tante Ju*!! Über Luftwurzeln, Rampen und Felsblöcke, die wie überdimensionierte Harzer Roller aussehen, in Fall-Linie runter nach *Riefensbeek*. Danach gehts zunächst gemütlich wieder zurück zum *Großen Wehr*. Hier weiter auf Singletrails für Einsteiger eine ganze Weile am *Morgenbrodstaler Graben* und *Dammgraben* entlang  und dann gehts los: Auf  ca. vier Km sind jede Menge Hm zu überwinden. Über einen kurzen, aber brutalen Anstieg geht es an den *Okersteinen* entlang auf fast 920müNN steil bergauf zur *Wolfswarte* (Grandiose Aus- und Fernsicht garantiert!!). 

Danach folgt noch ein letzter begeisternder, weil verblockter und steiniger Downhill über einen Weg, der fast wie ein Bachbett aussieht, hinunter nach *Torfhaus*.


Höhen-/Kilometer? Keine Ahnung!! So kombiniert bin ichs noch nicht gefahren. Schätze mal max.1200-1600/60-85. Ohne Gewähr!!!


----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2004)

*Zur Schalke und über den Rammelsberg*

*Start: 10:00 Uhr*

Los gehts wieder auf parallelem Trail an der L504 entlang Richtung Altenau und dann auf legendärem *Magdeburger Weg* tricky bergab zum Dammgraben und weiter nach Altenau. Ein knackiger Singletrail führt hier dann weiter runter zum *Okerstausee*. Jetzt wieder berghoch über Schulenberg zur *Schalke*. 
Über den Höhenweg weiter Richtung *Rammelsberg* und über Schiefergeröll-Downhill Richtung *Goslar*. Durch die mächtigen Felsformationen des *Okertals* gehts nun wieder aufwärts zu den *Kästeklippen*. 

Kurz den Superblick auf die alte Kaiserstadt Goslar genießen , den Sattel auf Halbmast gesenkt und nun ab ins Singletrailvergnügen at its best  der *Wasserfall-Trail*!! Nach einigen Slickrocks in fast ebenem Gelände gehts in engen Serpentinen steil bergab über Wasserrinnen, Fichtenwurzeln und moosüberwuchertes Grobgeröll zum *Romkerhaller Wasserfall* - 6km Adrenalinausstoß pur!!

Jetzt quälen wir uns wieder hoch zum *Salzstieg* und weiter Richtung *Bad Harzburg* zum Radau-Wasserfall. Dem *Radautal* folgend, kommen wir dann zum *Satzstieg* über dessen Wurzeln und Steine der Rückweg hoch nach *Torfhaus* führt.

Geschätzte 65-85km/1200-1600Hm


----------



## dave (16. Januar 2004)

Hey, mein Name fehlt ja noch auf der Liste.  Und wo ist Badehose?!   Wehe Du tauchst nicht auf Gene! 
Wie ich sehe ist ja schon alles geplant. Müssen also nur noch hinfahren und uns in die Sättel schmeißen, wie?
Werde den Link zum Thread mal in KO und AC verbreiten. Das Zimmer sollten wir doch locker wieder füllen können! 
Soll ich Steve auch fragen? Obwohl ... wenn wir alle Schrauben an seinem Bike mit LockTite festkleben, dürfte ja nicht so viel passieren ... Bin sowieso gespannt, wie die Pannenstatistik ausfallen wird.


----------



## Hattrick (16. Januar 2004)

> Als Unterkunft habe ich wieder die Torfhaushütte (www.torfhaushuette.de) ins Auge gefaßt und schon mal schnell ein Kontingent Schlafplätze gebunkert (18-20).



Um einmal die Herbergsmutter zu zitieren: Du bist nun hier der "Gruppenführer" ! Und wehe es klettert jemand aus dem Fenster  
- dann plan mich mal ein


----------



## Beppo (16. Januar 2004)

...Frau Oberfeldwebel!
Wenn ich von der Frau Oberfeld 20 Brötchen und 42 Nudeln, 67gr. Butter und 334,7gr Fleisch bekommen könnte, bin ich dabei...  

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## TvS (16. Januar 2004)

Hi ihr Nordlichter!

Ich bin der Thomas von den Aachenern und waere natuerlich dieses Jahr gerne wieder mit dabei. Werde dann auch schonmal meinen exakten Nahrungsbedarf an die liebe Herbergsmutter abschicken   

Ich hoffe, das klappt und freu mich schon drauf,

Thomas.


----------



## Lupi (16. Januar 2004)

wäre dann auch dabei


----------



## Felix0815 (16. Januar 2004)

Jo hi!
Um das Aachener Kontingent zu verstärken, melde ich mich auch schon mal an!
*freu auf Magdeburger*   

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Pan (16. Januar 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> ! Und wehe es klettert jemand aus dem Fenster



Also - ich büx wieder aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (17. Januar 2004)

Tach zusammen!

Torfhaushütte leerfressen? Da will ich mal nicht fehlen!   

Joachim aus Aachen


----------



## foxi (18. Januar 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Also - ich büx wieder aus!!!


ok, aber diesmal verdrückst du dich nicht wieder alleine. Ich pass auf  
bin also dabei, kann allerdings sein das ich erst Freitag morgen anreise


----------



## steve (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute, war letztes Jahr ne richtige Gaudi!

Do und Fr bin ich auf jedenfall dabei! Sa bin ich auf ner Hochzeit von 
nem Freund und Freundin eingeladen, wo ich nicht fehlen kann.

Freu mich schon!

Gruß
Steve

PS: Was ist mit Gene dem alten Sack? Der wird doch wohl nicht kneifen


----------



## OBRADY (18. Januar 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Januar 2004)

eventuell würde ich auch zumindest für einen tag dazu stoßen


----------



## Rabbit (19. Januar 2004)

So, ich habe den Eingangsbeitrag noch mal aktualisiert um die verfügbare Betten/Zimmerzahl.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl der Hüttenwirtin liegt die Sektion Kiel des DAV (in welchem ich Mitglied bin) weniger am Herzen als die Sektion Hammeln (oder in welcher Sektion warst Du noch Mitglied, Pan?) 

Das 6er Zimmer wird sicher wieder gerne  von den Buddys aus dem Raum Aachen/Koblenz genutzt. Für eines der Viererzimmer bzw. Lager könnte ich mir folgende Belegung vorstellen: Himmbeertoni + Petra + Obrady + weitere weibl. Teilnehmerrin(?). Der Rest wird dann auf die übrigen Zimmer verteilt.
Da ich leider kein weiteres Bettenkontingent aquirieren konnte, heißt es für viele Interessierte dann leider, daß es in diesem Jahr nicht klappt oder ihr euch selber um Unterkunft kümmern müßtet, was scheinbar über Himmelfahrt in diesem Jahr sehr schwer ist.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (19. Januar 2004)

....freu mich! IGD und ich sind aufjeden fall dabei!


----------



## Rabbit (19. Januar 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> ....freu mich! IGD und ich sind aufjeden fall dabei!


Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß ihr dieses mal von Anfang an dabei sein wollt und somit zwei Betten belegen werdet. Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte bitte nochmal 'ne Rückmeldung an mich.


----------



## Tracer (19. Januar 2004)

IGD hat schon den Freitag frei bekommen.......ich habe noch keine Bestätigung


----------



## Rabbit (20. Januar 2004)

So Jungs und Mädels,

ein Platz ist noch frei! Sollte sich bis Ende dieser Woche keiner der bereits Vorgemerkten mehr melden geht der Platz wohl an aju.

Bis denn, 
Harry


----------



## Seneca (20. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> ein Platz ist noch frei! Sollte sich bis Ende dieser Woche keiner der bereits Vorgemerkten mehr melden geht der Platz wohl an aju.
> 
> ...



Ich heb mal für Rainer den Finger.


----------



## Rabbit (20. Januar 2004)

Seneca schrieb:
			
		

> Ich heb mal für Rainer den Finger.


ACK 
Aber, wer posted denn da unter der "Scheinkennung" SENECA? Hattrick, Pan, foxi oder isses tatsächlich der Rainer? 

Damit ist die Hütte natürlich voll, was aber niemanden davon abhalten sollte ggf. bei einer der Tagestouren vorbeizuschauen, sofern sich die Anreise nicht allzu schwierig gestaltet.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Mutti (21. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen!

Was heißt hier voll???? Hey, toll Dave, mich erst heute über die Planung informieren, und schon stehe ich dumm da. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: 

ICH  W I L L  MIT!!!

*grummel*

Hmm, also, ich brauche ein paar kreative Vorschläge!!!

Btw, als wir Aachener im Sommer unseren letzten Harzaufenthalt geplant haben, rief ich u.a. die Hüttenwirtin in Torfhaus an. Sie konnte sich noch sehr guuut an Euch erinnern, und das erstaunlichte war, Ihr müßt einen ebenso guuuten Eindruck hinterlassen haben .... 

Beste Grüße vom ,Axilanten'

Stephan


----------



## Felix0815 (21. Januar 2004)

hi all!

@rabbit
Wir Aachener würden aufgrund der langen Anreise sehr wahrscheinlich schon am Mittwoch (19.) kommen. 
Könntest du mal im Torfhaus anfragen, ob das 6er-Zimmer schon ein Tag früher für uns reserviert werden kann? Das wäre spitze   

So, jetzt erstmal ne Runde biken gehen...

Tschau bis dann!

Felix


----------



## Rabbit (21. Januar 2004)

Felix0815 schrieb:
			
		

> hi all!
> 
> @rabbit
> Wir Aachener würden aufgrund der langen Anreise sehr wahrscheinlich schon am Mittwoch (19.) kommen.
> Könntest du mal im Torfhaus anfragen, ob das 6er-Zimmer schon ein Tag früher für uns reserviert werden kann? Das wäre spitze


Moin Felix,

habe gerade mit der Hüttenwirtin telefoniert. Das Zimmer ist auch in der Nacht vom Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag noch frei.
Was genau heißt jetzt aber "wahrscheinlich"?! Ich habe das Zimmer jetzt erst mal für euch geblockt! Ist das OK, ist eure Entscheidung damit gefallen?

@Mutti: In dem Telefonat erfuhr ich auch, daß es ein Notlager im Souterrain gibt (eigentlich ein Seminarraum), in welchen auch noch 4-6 Personen auf einem Matrazenlager übernachten könnten. Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, daß Steve ja bereits Freitag wieder abreist, foxi aber erst am Freitag kommt. In sofern war ja noch ein Bett frei im 6er-Zimmer, wo ich dich zunächst mal einquartiert habe!

*Also, es wären noch weitere 4-5 Plätze frei!*

Also, wer will noch mit?

BTW: Ich habe die Zimmerbelegung mal nach eigenem Ermessen vorgenommen. Änderungswünsche nach Absprache bitte direkt hier posten oder per PM. Danke!


----------



## aju (21. Januar 2004)

Dann möchte ich hiermit mein starkes Interesse an einem Platz im Notlager anmelden!

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2004)

Warum müsst ihr Deppen das eigentlich immer gerade an Himmelfahrt machen?      

Und diesmal gar kein "Trailfestival"? Wollt ihr echt alle mit Trial anfangen?    

@Pan: Am meisten bedauer ich eindeutig, dass ich nicht mit dir mitten in der Nacht halbbesoffen in Richtung Brocken ausbüxen kann...


----------



## Okkie (21. Januar 2004)

Ich würde wohl auch gerne mit. Solange ich nicht mit Thomas in einem Bett schlafen muss mache ich alles.
Schönen Gruss, 

Okkie

okkie.de.vu


----------



## TvS (21. Januar 2004)

Das finde ich jetzt echt hart. Aber nun gut: Wuerde sich denn ein anderer bereiterklaeren, mit Okkie sein Bett zu teilen? Wie gesagt: Er macht alles!


----------



## Rabbit (21. Januar 2004)

aju schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich hiermit mein starkes Interesse an einem Platz im Notlager anmelden!


aju und Okkie sind drin 

@Dave: von dir brauche ich dann noch die Namen deiner Buddies aus KO.

*Damit wären dann schon wieder alle Plätze vergeben!*


----------



## Felix0815 (21. Januar 2004)

n'abend!

@rabbit
Ja, wir reisen wohl definitiv am Mittwoch an, da pünktliches Erscheinen am Donnerstag um 12h bei so einer langen Strecke wohl nicht zu machen ist (vorallem da es bei uns so ein paar Studenten gibt, die seit 4 Jahren nicht vor 11h aufgestanden sind *g*)
Wir sind: Okkie, TvS, Joachim ("runkel-huhn"), Felix, evtl. Steve.
Danke, daß du dich um das Zimmer gekümmert hast   

Gruß aus Aachen!

Felix


----------



## dave (22. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> @Dave: von dir brauche ich dann noch die Namen deiner Buddies aus KO.



tausend dank für deinen einsatz harry!!  
ich werd's weiterleiten und dann die gewünschte liste mit anfahrtsdatum rübermailen. wir koblenzer werden aber wohl erst am donnerstag anreisen. na ja, ich hoffe zumimdest mal, dass es ein 'wir' geben wird ...


----------



## Sanz (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Harry,
die HH Delegation scheint mir noch ein wenig Personenarm besetzt zu sein, vieleicht kommen wir auch! Tendenz aufsteigend in Richtung: Wir kommen! Wir müßten dann mal schauen, wie wir unterkommen. Dürfte aber kein Problem werden! 

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Beppo (22. Januar 2004)

Moin Moin,
tja, wie soll ich´s sagen?   
Harry, Du kannst meine 20 Brötchen, Nudeln und Fleischration verplanen. Ich werde wohl nicht alle "Veranstaltungsprogramme"   mitnehmen. Ich habe die Planung etwas durcheingeworfen.   
Ich werde wohl an der einen oder anderen Tour teilnehmen, hauptsächlich werde ich mich auf den Sonntag 23.04. konzentrieren, allerdings in Altenau, dort kenne ich einen lustigen 28km langen Rundkurs  , den ich so schnell und so oft wie möglich umrunden möchte...

Sodenn, denn dann. Ich muß weg...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (23. Januar 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> Harry, Du kannst meine 20 Brötchen, Nudeln und Fleischration verplanen.


Damit ist dann wohl wieder ein Platz frei!
Ich hoffe es kommen nicht noch weitere Personen auf die Idee mich hängen zu lassen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (23. Januar 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Planung etwas durcheingeworfen.
> Ich werde wohl an der einen oder anderen Tour teilnehmen, hauptsächlich werde ich mich auf den Sonntag 23.04. konzentrieren, allerdings in Altenau, dort kenne ich einen lustigen 28km langen Rundkurs  , den ich so schnell und so oft wie möglich umrunden möchte...
> 
> Sodenn, denn dann. Ich muß weg...
> Gruß, Beppo


Mahlzeit werte Mitstreiter,
ich werde dieses Jahr auch nicht teilnehmen, da auch meine Jahresplanung etwas anders aussieht. Evtl. kommen wir für ne Tour vorbei - mal sehen was passt.

Dieses Jahr wird häufiger Marathon und Rennen gefahren.


----------



## STEF1 (23. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht so genau, bin noch in der allgemeinen Urlaubsplanphase...brauche aber keine Reservierung im Torfhaus....STEFFI


----------



## Pan (23. Januar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Warum müsst ihr Deppen das eigentlich immer gerade an Himmelfahrt machen?
> 
> Und diesmal gar kein "Trailfestival"? Wollt ihr echt alle mit Trial anfangen?
> 
> @Pan: Am meisten bedauer ich eindeutig, dass ich nicht mit dir mitten in der Nacht halbbesoffen in Richtung Brocken ausbüxen kann...



Hi Meik!  

Sieh es mal so: Es gibt halt Traditionen, die müssen gepflegt werden - auch von Deppen.  
Ansonsten werden sie erst gar keine oder geraten schlimmstenfalls in Vergessenheit (also die "Deppen"...äh...quatsch...die Tradition...oder doch???). Und dazu (wozu auch immer) fühle ich mich einfach noch zu jung....  

Das mit Trail/Trial hab ich allerdings nicht begriffen - doch schon altersbedingte Demenz meinerseits??

Und das mit "Brocken by Sunrise": Solltest Du Dir wahrlich nicht entgehen lassen - irgendwann einmal. Ist definitiv endgeil....also so halbstramm...und für norddt. Verhältnisse so...äh...ja...

Wo bist Du überhaupt an besagtem WE?? Kommste halt auf nen Ride rübergehupt und gut is!!!


----------



## madbull (23. Januar 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Trail/Trial hab ich allerdings nicht begriffen - doch schon altersbedingte Demenz meinerseits??...


Na "Trails" sind diese schönen schmalen Wege, die wir so gerne befahren, "Trial" bezeichnet eine eher hüpfende Art der Fortbewegung mit teilweise sogar 20zölligen Bikes, oft ohne Sattel, von Felsbrocken zu -brocken oder auf Autodächer usw... Hans Rey ist da der Bekannteste...  und es gibt hier sogar ein Trial-Forum
Verwirrung stiften hier wohl die Engländer, die dummerweise die "Trails" als "Trials" bezeichnen...



			
				Pan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und das mit "Brocken by Sunrise": Solltest Du Dir wahrlich nicht entgehen lassen - irgendwann einmal. Ist definitiv endgeil....also so halbstramm...und für norddt. Verhältnisse so...äh...ja...


Ich habe hier vor, unbedingt mal das Brodtner Steilufer bei Sonnenaufgang unter die Gummis zu nehmen - da muss nur mal das Wetter gut passen und ich dran denken...       Und ob ich da ganz oder auch nur halb stramm bei sein werde muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Gerrit (27. Januar 2004)

Moin,

meine Güte, wat frühe Planung...  
Ich für meinen Teil werde mich wieder klassisch 20 Minuten (so lange???) vor Beginn entscheiden und bringe mir mein Haus ggf. selbst mit   

Mal gucken, wie es dieses Semester so läuft  - davon hängt's ab.

cu
gerrit


----------



## Felix0815 (1. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ich wollt mal fragen, wie das jetzt mit der Voranzahlung für die Betten vonstatten geht?! Melde dich einfach, wenn du die Kohle dafür brauchst!  

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Februar 2004)

Felix0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt mal fragen, wie das jetzt mit der Voranzahlung für die Betten vonstatten geht?! Melde dich einfach, wenn du die Kohle dafür brauchst!


Gut, daß Du mich noch mal daran erinnerst 

Frau "Feldwebel" wünscht eine "Anzahlung" von 11 p.P und Tag bis Ende Februar/Anfang März.
Daher möchte ich euch bitten daß mir jeder bis Ende Februar den Betrag von 33 auf mein Konto überweist.
Nähere Informationen bekommt ihr im Laufe der Woche per E-Mail. Ich hoffe eure E-Mailadressen mit denen ihr euch hier registriert habt sind alle gültig und werden auch mal abgerufen 

Gruß,  
Harry


----------



## dave (3. Februar 2004)

Moin, moin!

Ich habe doch noch ein paar Kowelenzer rekrutieren können 
Einer hat zwar doch wieder abgesagt, doch 'Großer Houdini', 'Nakamur' und 'SprungMonkey' sind dabei! Wir werden wie die Aachener schon am Mittwoch kommen, um Frau Feldwebel schon mal für den großen Ansturm auf Hochform zu bringen  

Bis denn ...


----------



## Felix0815 (3. Februar 2004)

He cool,


aber wenn ich dann richtig zähle brauchen wir dann wohl 2 zimmer schon am mittwoch. wären dann 8 Leute, wahrscheinlich 9, denn Steve wird ja dann sicherlich auch am Mi kommen...

Gruß,
Felix

P.S. Eine Anzahlung von 11/nacht bezogen auf Gesamtkosten von 14/nacht is ja wohl auch lustig. Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Kommandohexe vom Torfhaus...


----------



## Rabbit (4. Februar 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden wie die Aachener schon am Mittwoch kommen, um Frau Feldwebel schon mal für den großen Ansturm auf Hochform zu bringen


Kurze Frage dazu: Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß auch 'Mutti' mit euch, ob nun mit den Aachenern oder den Koblenzern (ich komme da mittlerweile ein wenig durcheinander  ), bereits am Mittwoch anreist?!

Damit hätten wir dann folgende 'Mittwochs'-Anreiser:
Dave, TvS, Felix0815, Runkel-Huhn, Steve, Mutti, okkie, Großer Houdini, Nakamur, SprungMonkey.

Das wären dann 10 Personen!
Da muß ich wohl Frau Feldwebel bitten auch das 'Not'-Lager (den Seminarraum) bereits am Mittwoch vorzubereiten.
Wie sieht es denn mit Abendessen aus? Wollt ihr Mittwochabend schon Halbpension in Anspruch nehmen oder kehrt ihr unterwegs noch bei McD  ein?
Frühstück am Do. werdet ihr sicher bekommen, denn schließlich werdet ihr auch 11, respektive 14 (nicht DAV-Mitglieder) mehr zahlen müssen!


----------



## dave (5. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit Abendessen aus? Wollt ihr Mittwochabend schon Halbpension in Anspruch nehmen oder kehrt ihr unterwegs noch bei McD  ein?



Nakamur, SprungMonkey und ich möchten uns das Hütten-Abendessen einverleiben. Großer Houdini wird uns dabei zusehen 
Wir werden schließlich schon mittags aufschlagen und schon ein wenig herumtouren. Abends sind wir dann bestimmt vom Platten flicken und Aufpumpen hungrig genug!


----------



## Felix0815 (5. Februar 2004)

HI,
also TVS, Runkel-Huhn, Okkie und ich werden das Abendessen woh nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Wir versorgen uns dann selbst. Frühstück am Donnerstag aber auf jeden Fall!

Felix


----------



## Bischi (13. Februar 2004)

So...  dann meld´ ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Hab´s Harry zwar schon angedroht, aber ich bin dieses Jahr dann auch dabei .

Gruss, Stefan

Muss ich mir jetzt echt diese 500 Beiträge hier reintun?!?


----------



## Rabbit (13. Februar 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> So...  dann meld´ ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Hab´s Harry zwar schon angedroht, aber ich bin dieses Jahr dann auch dabei .


Du Kasper, stehst ja auch schon seit Montag auf der Liste 


			
				Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mir jetzt echt diese 500 Beiträge hier reintun?!?


Naja, zumindest der erste ist recht informativ


----------



## OBRADY (13. Februar 2004)

Mensch Bischi....

Da freu ich mich aber..dann verstärkst Du ja die Hamburger Fraktion.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Pan (13. Februar 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> (...), aber ich bin dieses Jahr dann auch dabei .




...wandern oder fahrn???  

Grüß Dich!!  Freu mich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silox (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Leuts
bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich wohnen fast im Harz und habe von Himbeertoni
von eurem Trailfestival gehört. Würde mich gerne für ein paar Touren anschließen wenn ihr nichts dagegenhabt. Villeicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit. 

Cu Silox


----------



## Rabbit (20. Februar 2004)

Silox schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich gerne für ein paar Touren anschließen wenn ihr nichts dagegenhabt. Villeicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit.
> 
> Cu Silox


Dagegen spricht wohl nichts, nur die Hütte ist halt voll!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Würfel (21. Februar 2004)

hört sich sehr interessant an! aber die hütte ist jetzt schon voll sagste, ja? aber ich bin zu der zeit eventuell eh verreist (himmelfahrt = pfingsten, stimmt doch, oder?), müsste es also spontan entscheiden ob das klappt


----------



## BikerGT40 (21. Februar 2004)

Hm die Tourenbeschreibung klingt ganzschön heftig wollte mal fragen was ihr so für ein Trainingspensum in der Woche fahrt!?


----------



## Würfel (21. Februar 2004)

ich bin seit begin des jahres ziemlich genau 200km gefahren und 2926hm


----------



## BikerGT40 (22. Februar 2004)

Mir ist es immernoch zu ungemütlich da draussen. Hab noch nicht angefangen.
Wir wollen anfange Juni ne woch bike urlaub im Harz machen und suchen deshalb grade Touren daher dir Frage wie denn der Konditionsstand sein sollte!?


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Februar 2004)

N'abend auch,
ich bin dieses Jahr zwar nicht dabei, möchte aber dennoch folgende Anmerkung geben.


			
				Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *Über den Acker und Wolfswarte*
> *Start: 10:00 Uhr*.
> Los gehts auf parallelem Trail 2km an der L504 entlang Richtung Altenau. Dann die Straße gequert und nun am *Clausthaler Flutgraben* entlang durch die Moorlandschaft gecruist. Ein herrlich schmaler Trail immer parallel zum Wassergraben. Jetzt rechts auf der Straße (leider) ein kurzes Stück bis *Stieglitzecke*.



Der Clausthaler Flutgraben endet direkt an einer Straße. Wenn Ihr diese direkt geradeaus überquert - Euch dann rechts haltet (gibt auch nur diese Möglichkeit) kommt Ihr automatisch zu einem alten Parkplatz. Dort geht es dann einen Asphaltdownhill mit Serpentinenkurven ne ganze Zeit runter. Unten angekommen nehmt Ihr die 2te Möglichkeit zur Hanskühnenburg per Forstautobahn. Das ist ein schicker, langer Uphill, den man locker mit 18km/h hinauf fahren kann.
Auf diese Weise erspart Ihr Euch zwar nicht komplett den Asphalt, aber diese Route ist deutlich schicker und macht auch viel mehr Spaß. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Rabbit (29. Februar 2004)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber diese Route ist deutlich schicker und macht auch viel mehr Spaß. Denkt mal drüber nach.


Danke Kai, aber wenn ich richtig liege "verpasst" man dann den lecker *Günther-Schmidt-Trail*. 
(in sofern gibt's da gar nix drüber nachzudenken)


----------



## Kaiowana (29. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Kai, aber wenn ich richtig liege "verpasst" man dann den lecker *Günther-Schmidt-Trail*.
> (in sofern gibt's da gar nix drüber nachzudenken)


Hallo Harry,
nein da liegst Du falsch. Du kannst die schönere Ackerauffahrt wunderbar mit dem Günther-Schmidt-Trail kombinieren. Du kommst auch von dort auf die Ackerstraße.
Ich habe mal meine TOP50-CD bemüht und Dir ein schickes Bildchen gemalt.
Rot = Dein Vorschlag, Blau = meine Alternative.

Außerdem habe ich den Einstieg zum GS-Trail noch einmal etwas genauer dargestellt.

Wenn Du das ganze als OVL haben willst, solltest Du wissen wie Du mir 'ne PM in's Postfach knallst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (2. März 2004)

Moin zusammen!

@Beppo: Obacht! Wenn Du Dich für eine sonntägliche 28 km-Runde um Altenau entscheiden willst, solltest Du unbedingt berücksichtigen, dass dann dort just der "Focus Discover Freedom" MTB-Marathon stattfindet! Nur so als Hinweis ...  

Btw, will von Euch eigentlich jemand den Harz-MA mitfahren? Verrückt, dass das Harzer Mountainbike Events 2004 gerade dann stattfindet, wenn wir vor Ort sind, oder? Und dann auch noch gleich um die Ecke, in Altenau.    Dimensionen des MA: entweder 56 km über ca. 920 hm oder 112 km über ca. 1840 hm.   Die Strecke kann schon am Samstag besichtigt werden. Und der MA kost' auch ,nur' 25 Okken. Schaut mal auf: http://www.mountainbike.harz.de !

Allerdings, unsere Strecken sind auch famos ... ... oh, oh, ich bin so hin und her gerissen ...   

@Pan: Brocken bei Sonnenaufgang ist wirklich klasse!   Ich habe das ganz zu Anfang meiner 111jährigen MTB-Karriere - na gut, es ist rund 10 Jahre her - mal gemacht: um 02:00 Uhr zum Torfhaus, dann durch den dunklen Wald über den Goethe-Weg hoch auf den Brocken, geguckt, geschwärmt und über die gleiche Strecke flux zurück. Und das Tollste war, vor 04:00 Uhr gab's kaum Wandersleut' - ganz ohne ging's dennoch nicht. 

Beste Grüße aus OL

Der Mutti


----------



## BikerGT40 (5. März 2004)

danke fürs gespräch


----------



## Bischi (6. März 2004)

BikerGT40 schrieb:
			
		

> danke fürs gespräch



 hmmmm ?


----------



## himbeertoni (6. März 2004)

ich denke , das es aus den tourenbeschreibungen deutlich hervor geht was so an kondi gebraucht wird. 1500 hm pro tach sollte man schon machen können. da es ja zum teil auch einigermaßen technisch wird brauchst du genug kondi um dich zum ende der touren auch noch konzentrieren zu können, sonst gibt das evtl. böse schotter-verunreinigungen auf deiner tapete   

best greetz, toni


----------



## Bischi (6. März 2004)

> 1500 hm pro tach sollte man schon machen können.



Schüüüüüüüüüüsssssssss      Da zählen dann aber auch die Meter Bergrunter oder? 

Stef


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> 1500 hm pro tach sollte man schon machen können.


Nun mal keine Bange, wir haben ja schließlich den ganzen Tag dafür Zeit. Es wird schließlich kein Rennen gefahren und einen Besenwagen wird es auch nicht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (8. März 2004)

das sowas wenig sinn macht mit völlig übersäuerten muskeln, und ner hf bei 200  , gerade so ne tour zu schaffen.......das das keine rennen wird ist mir bekannt, sonst hätte ich auch keine chance mit 17kg alugedöns  

aber die hm kommen schon hin , odda ???  

best ,toni


----------



## ossanhe (9. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's eigentlich generell mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten dort aus?
Bin neu hier und aus HH und will da auch mitfahren, gibts da einen Zeltplatz, sind noch Möglichkeiten, einen Hüttenplatz zu ergattern?
Gibts irgendeine Fahrgemeinschaft, in der noch 1 Platz frei ist?
Viele Fragen...   
Danke für Info's,   
Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

BullriderBernd schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht's eigentlich generell mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten dort aus?
> Bin neu hier und aus HH und will da auch mitfahren, gibts da einen Zeltplatz, sind noch Möglichkeiten, einen Hüttenplatz zu ergattern?


Hallo Marcel,

die (reservierten) Schlafplätze in der Hütte sind leider bereits alle vergeben. Ich weiß zwar, daß es in der Hütte noch ein 16er (Sammel-)Lager gibt, aber ob Du da mit anderen, u.U. Fremden zusammen pennen willst?!  
Ob es am Torfhaus einen Zeltplatz gibt, darüber bin ich derzeit nicht informiert. Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit würde sich sicher noch finden lassen!

Schau doch einfach am kommenden Dienstag mal zum SfdW im Maybach in Eimsbüttel vorbei.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Spitti (17. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es erlaubt ist einfach so ein Zelt im Harz auf zu stellen,da das ja alles Naturschutzgebiet ist.Ich hät auch Lust auf die ein oder andere Tour.Bei mir ist das ja nicht so schlimm,da ich aus Osterode komme,was nicht so weit entfernt ist.

*@ Marcel :* Du kannst dir doch auch in der Nähe ein Gästezimmer  suchen.Im Harz gibt es genügend davon.

P.S. Ich hoffe ja mal das ich die tour dann auch schaffe.Sonst fahr ich immer allein,da kann ich mir mein Tempo besser einteilen.Bin noch nie mit einer Gruppe gefahren.Gerade weil ich am Harz wohne sollte es doch für mich nicht so schlimm werden.Bin aber bestimmt nicht so fit,wie die meisten von euch!

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## DH-Luza (21. März 2004)

@Pan

Hier, is' bei euch @ Himmelfahrt noch was frei?  Bei "uns" wird das nichts, Du hattest recht!
Der eine hat Nachtschicht, der Nächste muss das ganze Jahr für's Abi lern', der Übernächste hat Fusspilz usw. usw. ...!   

Zur Not schlaf ich im Van auf'm Torfhouse-Parkplatz! 
N Schlafsack, 'n CampingKocher und 1-2sixpacks -mehr brauch ich nich'!  


greetz
Luzi


----------



## Gerrit (25. März 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not schlaf ich im Van auf'm Torfhouse-Parkplatz!
> N Schlafsack, 'n CampingKocher und 1-2sixpacks -mehr brauch ich nich'!



Jo, so seh' das auch. Wenn's was wird bei mir, komme ich ebenfalls mit meinem Transport- /Schlafmobil. Wenn's noch'n paar mehr werden, machen wir nen Wagenkreis mit Ghettotonne in der Mitte   

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Th.S16 (24. April 2004)

Ahoi !
Wenn ich einen Bus organisiert habe ,werde ich mich zu euch auf den Parkplatz gesellen.
Eine Frage hätt ich da noch : Kann man all eure Touren auch mit dem Hardtail fahren, oder sucht Ihr euch die extra-fiesen-Fully-Strecken aus?

Gruss T.


----------



## Pan (25. April 2004)

Kannste alles auch ungefedert fahren.


----------



## Gerrit (25. April 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage hätt ich da noch : Kann man all eure Touren auch mit dem Hardtail fahren, oder sucht Ihr euch die extra-fiesen-Fully-Strecken aus?



It's the rider, not the bike...

Die HC-Trailriderfraktion aus dem Westerwald (Dave & Co) ist meines Wissens auch auf Hardtails unterwegs...und wat die mit den Dingern anstellen, mache ich mit meinem Weichspülhobel garantiert nicht nach      

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## OBRADY (27. April 2004)

Hallo Th.S16...
Sei Dir sicher, Du bist nicht der einzige "ungefederte"..

Ich gehöre auch zur selbigen Fraktion.

Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (27. April 2004)

hihi, obrady ......

wie war das noch...... , ht bedeutet starker hang zur sm-szene ???    


lg, himbeer


----------



## madbull (27. April 2004)

Nööö - HT bedeutet besseres "Steh"-Vermögen...      

Nur Singlespeeder stehen NOCH länger...


----------



## Th.S16 (27. April 2004)

Ahoi !
Na gut, dann werde ich wohl mit meinem knallharten Zaskar anrücken.
Mein Urlaub (von Himmelfahrt bis Ende Juni) wurde soeben genehmigt.  
Der Bus ist auch schon organisiert. Da steht dem Harztrip aber auch garnichts mehr im Wege !!  

Gruss T.


----------



## OBRADY (28. April 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hihi, obrady ......
> 
> wie war das noch...... , ht bedeutet starker hang zur sm-szene ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha...

Ich hatte es verdrängt aber nicht vergessen...

Bis Freitag!

Gruß Anja


----------



## Gerrit (13. Mai 2004)

Moin,

wenn noch wer aus Richtung Norden in den Harz will und das nicht unbedingt per bike oder zu Fuß - ich habe noch (min.) 2 Plätze frei.

1. Möglichkeit: Mit der Bahn nach Soltau, da hole ich vermutlich gage_  ab (wenn sich da nix geändert hat). Wer das tun will, sollte gage_ kontaktieren, um einen einigermaßen synchronen Aufschlag am Soltauer Bahnhof anzustreben.

2. Möglichkeit: Ihr bewegt euch nach Harber (nähe A7 / Soltau Ost) und fahrt von da aus mit.

Bei Interesse PM!

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## dave (13. Mai 2004)

Bei uns hat sich noch ein zeitliche Änderungen ergegeben. Torben ist kurzfristig aufgefallen, dass er wie Steve am Samstag zu einer Hochzeit muss (@Rabbit: Du bist schon informiert, oder?). Da er einer der Fahrer und Markus' Auto für drei Personen zu klein ist, werde ich zusammen mit Torben bereits am Samstag vormittag abreisen. Ich werde dafür versuchen dies mit einem Besuch des Bikeparks Winterberg am darauffolgenden Montag wieder wett machen. 

Na, zum Glück sind wir jedoch schon am Mittwoch Mittag vor Ort! Wer wäre zu der Zeit denn sonst noch dort und für eine Tour zu haben? Womöglich jemand mit Ortskenntnis!?  Hallo Aachener, wann wollt Ihr denn am Mittwoch eintreffen? 

Bis baaald!
dave


----------



## Rabbit (14. Mai 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns hat sich noch ein zeitliche Änderungen ergegeben. Torben ist kurzfristig aufgefallen, dass er wie Steve am Samstag zu einer Hochzeit muss (@Rabbit: Du bist schon informiert, oder?).


Nein, nicht wirklich 
Macht aber nix, ich habe damit kein Problem 

Also bis Donnerstag


----------



## Würfel (14. Mai 2004)

sind jetzt nach wie vor alle plätze belegt? so wie ich das überblicke sind ja auch noch leute abgesprungen! ich würde mich spontan dafür hergeben eins der betten zu besetzen


----------



## Bischi (14. Mai 2004)

Freiwerdende Betten werden zuerst unter schon angemeldeten Teilnehmern aufgeteilt   ...

Kannst aber gerne mein Nachtlager im Notquartier erben   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> sind jetzt nach wie vor alle plätze belegt?


Jep!


> so wie ich das überblicke sind ja auch noch leute abgesprungen!


Da Blickst Du leider etwas falsch  Außer, das der eine oder andere bereits den einen oder anderen Tag früher abreist, andere dafür den einen oder anderen Tag später anreisen hat sich eigentlich nicht viel verändert.
Und nun reist eben auch Torben bereits am Samstag ab.

Gut, Du könntest natürlich am Samstag morgens anreisen, die Biketour mitfahren, 1 x übernachten, Sonntag novch die kleine Tour und dann wieder abreisen ... ob sich das wirklich lohnt mußt Du dann allerdings selber entscheiden!

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich den Überblick auch schon ein wenig verloren. Aber das ist wohl normal bei solchen Veranstaltungen


----------



## Th.S16 (16. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit !
  Ist da irgendwer dabei der Zelten will/muss ?
  Wenn ja, wer kennt einen guten, zentral gelegenen Campingplatz ?

  Gruss T.


----------



## Gerrit (17. Mai 2004)

Der nächste Campingplatz ist afaik irgendwo bei Altenau. Aber vielleicht lässt dich Frau Feldwebel ja auch im Garten zelten...einen Anruf wär's vielleicht wert.

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Nakamur (18. Mai 2004)

Schönen Gruß an alle die letztes Jahr dabei waren von Evil (Gudrun). Leider kommt Sie dieses Jahr nicht mit. 

Na dann bis spätestens Donnerstag.  
Ist sonst eigentlich noch jemand vom IBC Racing Team dabei, oder muss ich alleine die Fahne hochhalten?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2004)

Moin  

Bin auch dabei  ,werde Tracer ersetzen,er hat mir seinen "Platz" überlassen  ,da er jobmässig leider passen musste!Ich komme mit IGD!Das nenn ich einen wahren Freund,vergess ich ihm nie  !!Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder zusammen!War letztes Jahr auch dabei(mitm Cycle-Craft,is bruch  ,diesmal mitm Nicolai,hält hoffentlich etwas länger)Werde mich natürlich nächstes Jahr von vornherein rechtzeitig anmelden,nachdem es diesmal etwas durcheinander mit einer anderen Gruppe aus Hamburg gab! 

Also bis Donnerstag ,bei hoffentlich endgeilem Wetterchen,ich  mich!!

Nils


----------



## Hattrick (19. Mai 2004)

Hi Folks

So leid es mir tut, ich werde  nicht dabei sein.  Ich habe seit  vorgestern eine Halsentzündung und kann meine Lungen nur notdürftig mit Luft versorgen.  Sprechen ist (zur Freude meiner Mitbewohnerin) z.Zt. gar nicht drin. 

Da ich selbst für logistische Tätigkeiten nur eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen wäre:

Bitte verlost/versteigert meinen Schlafplatz meistbietend 

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. Mai 2004)

SHIVER schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Bin auch dabei


Moin Nils,

so spät noch auf? 
Schön daß Du dabei bist. Und wegen dem Nicolai mach dir mal keine Sorgen, wir haben ja dieses mal sogar einen "Vertragshändler" von Nicolai dabei. Außerdem könntet ihr ja ein kleines Helius-Team für das Wochenende gründen. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe bist Du das vierte im Bunde 


			
				Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit !
> Ist da irgendwer dabei der Zelten will/muss ?
> Wenn ja, wer kennt einen guten, zentral gelegenen Campingplatz ?


Nach der "Absage von Hattrick wäre dann ja wieder ein bettchen frei. Sag' doch bitte kurz bescheid, ob Du das belegen willst!

Gruß,
Harry


----------

